# wet or dry ribs



## smokyokie (Sep 29, 2006)

In Oklahoma, we think smoking meat is an art in itself, seoarate, that is from the art of sauce making.  For that, among other reasons, we serve sauce on the side, not on the meat.  Wat part of the country are you in and what are your preferences?


----------



## up in smoke (Sep 29, 2006)

Iâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]m from Pittsburgh, I agree with you. Dry rub ribs, with sauce on the side and mostly in my beans! Oh Yeah!


----------



## q3131a (Oct 4, 2006)

Get Both.

I do 1/2 and 1/2. They way the guests have their choice.


----------



## buzzard (Oct 17, 2006)

i was born in ohio and now live in texas.  i have never been a sauce fan of any sort.  i enjoy the flavor of the food.  i will dip a little every once and a while but only with certain foods.  ribs i have to be in the mood for or trying someones sauce for the first time.

i say sauce on the side fo sho so as to not offend others


----------



## gunslinger (Oct 17, 2006)

There was BBQ joint in Omaha NE years ago that was owned by a 7 time BBQ world champion. He won so many back to back, they banned him from competition and would only allow him to judge. He said that true BBQ was ONLY done dry and sauce was strictly for dippin'. And that is how he served everything in his joint.


----------



## smokyokie (Oct 17, 2006)

Now tha's what I be talkin' bout, Gunslinger!

BTW, let's see some pix of the utensils, in particular, the tongs.


----------



## gunslinger (Oct 18, 2006)

The plan is to take some pics of the entire set-up after my upgrades are completed. I'm close now, but I still don't know what to do about the powder coat issue. Even my powder coater doesn't know what to say about the grates. I am going to have the smoke chamber powder coated for sure though, and all the handles on my cookware too.
See the problem is: About 11 years ago I obtained this water tank from a truck that had an unfortunate roll over. I just knew I'd have it made into a great smoker in a week or 2, so I gave my ECB to my Dad. Well I did get it to a point where I could use it in a couple of weeks, but nothing really permanent. The hinges were cheesy, the exhaust pipe was only 1 1/2 inch exhaust tubing and my vent was just not good at all. It did a good job, but talk about baby sitting. Air didn't flow properly, so I had to prop a door open on the smoke chamber which gave me temp problems, so I had to build a monster fire in the fire box to keep the open smoke chamber hot enough. It worked. The worse part of it all? I don't think my Dad has used that ECB, ever!
Now I have a 4 inch exhaust stack, nice hinges, good grates, and a very adjustable vent. Now it works the way it should. I read about people here "finally achieving the perfect smoke." Well, I'm here to tell ya, so far I've seen nothing but thin blue smoke. In fact, I have to look at it at a certain angle most of the time to see any at all. Sometimes, I'll think the fire went out.  
Anyway, I'll paint it this weekend because I have to take it to church to smoke an army of chickens for an army of Christians, and then I'll snap some pics.  I'd really like to get some apple to smoke those chix with, but none of the orchards here prune until after Thanksgiving. Maybe I'll throw some apple juice in the brine.


----------



## scotty's bbq (Oct 18, 2006)

I'm from Ohio, but I now live in Tulsa, Oklahoma...I used to think that if your bbq wasn't saucy, it wasn't bbq.  I have totally changed my thinking.  I make mine dry and serve sauce on the side.  Sometimes I get in the mood for wet ribs, but it's very rare!!


----------



## joed617 (Oct 18, 2006)

When you smoked for hours why bother covering up that "Just smoked" taste.. with bbq sauce.. to me would be like making love with my pants on.  


Joe


----------



## smokyokie (Oct 18, 2006)

Welcome to the board Scotty!  We made a similar pilgrimage in 1978, but from Ill., as opposed to Ohio.  That's when we found out what real Q is.  It appears that your move had the same effect on you.

I guess it doesn't belong on this thread, but where do you find acceptable BBQ in the Tulsa area? I've been most everywhere in Tulsa and can only find one place that lives up to my standards.  PM me if you've got any answers.


----------

